# Canon MT-24EX with non-Canon lenses



## ltlredwagon (Aug 5, 2010)

I just got some good ideas on using softbox lighting with a Sigma 180 which I'm going to use.  I wanted to also look at this from a different angle and get your input.

I'm new to macro photography, but somehow I had gotten the idea that the MT-24EX could only be used with Canon lenses (I have Sigma 180).  Then I saw this link (see bottom right photo):

Really Right Stuff ... Multiple Flash Options

Looks like this could be adapted to any camera or lense.  Obviously, quite a bit more expensive than a softbox.  But could someone help me compare the two approaches?  Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Overread (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm sure that there is a way to fix the twinflash to none-canon lenses since I know several people using this setup and I believe they use stepping rings (like the ones used to fit larger/smaller filters). However I've not got the twinflash unit (sadly) so I've not had a chance to experiment nor looked into it in detail.

As for lighting for the 180mm you can certainly use the twinflash or one of the adaptors on the site you link to (eg the rotational mount and the extenders) and it does look interesting. 
However if you currently have a regular speedlite flash you can use one of those along with a softbox (eg a lumiquest softbox)and even mounted in the hotshoe of the camera body you will get some decent lighting for macro (because of the lenses longer working distance). A more ideal setup is to use a flash bracket to allow the flash to be positioned above the end of the lens and angled toward the subject to provide a nice overlight effect. 

The twinflash is a neat unit, but it is very expensive and mostly limited to macro work so if you don't already have a regular flash like a 580 or a 430 then I would recomend one of those units (either will have enough power and whilst the 580 has the better overall features it is heavier which is a consideration when positioning it over the lens end of the setup).


----------

